# Mac-allister pressuire washer at B&Q



## cliffk (Sep 24, 2012)

has anyone got experience of the Mac-allister pressure washers sold at B&Q they have one on sale at the moment for £99.98 spec seems reasonable 1700 watt with max 130 bar and max 420 L/H, it only comes with one lance but it looks like it can give different spray patterns and a patio cleaner.

Looks good value but is it?


----------



## Mish (Oct 8, 2012)

I just bought the Karcher k3.54 from B and Q for £128 was £200 and its awesome, got a s snow foamlance from before so stayed with them. 3 yr guarantee too


----------



## Clkrichard (Nov 17, 2011)

McAllisters get very bad reviews (which I didnt read before buying one !)
The gun seals fail quickly due to poor design and build quality and after my replacement gun failed I just put it in the corner of the garage where it gathers dust. One day I will see if there is a plumbing fitting solution that allows a Karcher gun to fit.
The McAllister is a heavy piece of kit compared to a Karcher but is totally let down by the cheapo gun.
I guess B&Q are still selling them then ?
Google for others reviews


----------



## donnyo (Mar 13, 2007)

With all the the offers on Nilfisk from Amazon, it would be in your interests to go with them. Especially if you want to go down snow foam route and other attachments. 

Also...Nilfisk come with 2yr warranties rather than the usual 12 months. I'm sure there will be 101 people who can point you in direction of a decent Nilfisk offer. HTH


----------



## donnyo (Mar 13, 2007)

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/7420188.htm?cmpid=APP003

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/7420195.htm?cmpid=APP003


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

+1 on Nilfisk.


----------



## cliffk (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for the replies I must admit that the Mac-allister lance did look a bit cheap and nasty have seen good reports on here for Nilfisk quite like the Argos offer at £99.99 will check it out.


----------



## Andy B (Feb 3, 2007)

I bought Mac Allister 4 a good few years ago. Was on sale as B&Q and it was amazing for the first few uses.

The gun leaked constantly, replace it and that one leaked, took it back for another one and yep you guessed it........it leaked!


----------



## sri_150 (Feb 15, 2006)

Was just looking at the Argos clearance nilfisk are they better than a karcher? Have a k4.99 which is pulsing so is it better to buy new or repair?

Sorry for hijack.


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

Saj said:


> +1 on Nilfisk.


plus on this one too,same as mine and many on here,:buffer:


----------



## paul450 (Feb 3, 2009)

another one for nilfisk


----------



## cliffk (Sep 24, 2012)

Checked on the web at argos for both the nilfisk machines reccomended but no stock and not available to order so looks like I'm out of luck there shame as they are a great price.


----------



## c_larkey (Oct 25, 2012)

The range have nilfisk machines in on offer at mo ..... £60 with flow rate of 420 lph


----------

